# Hawkers, el gigante de las gafas de sol nacido en Elche.



## Antonio Juarez (11 Jul 2016)

La startup de moda vende en sesenta y cinco países, tiene oficinas en Alicante, Los Ángeles, Hong Kong y Barcelona y patrocina a los Lakers en la NBA
Cuatro jóvenes crearon Hawkers con 300 euros a finales de 2013 y dos años después facturaban ya 40 millones de euros
INÉS HERREROvalencia. La venta online de gafas de sol, a un precio de 20 a 40 euros, ha convertido a Hawkers, la empresa fundada en diciembre de 2013 por cuatro jóvenes de Elche, en un negocio que facturó cuarenta millones de euros en 2015, prevé alcanzar los setenta este año y es ya caso de estudio para Facebook y Twitter.

Su director creativo, David Moreno, que fundó la empresa con su hermano Álex y con Iñaki Soriano y Pablo Sánchez, señala a LAS PROVINCIAS que el acuerdo alcanzado en marzo con Inditex para vender sus gafas en Pull&Bear les garantiza presencia en 65 países (antes vendían ya en más de 50 mercados) y que ultiman ya la entrada de un socio minoritario en su capital para acelerar (aún más) su crecimiento.

De fiesta con PayPal y ping-pong con Knockaround
La firma arrancó con una inversión de 300 euros y nunca ha tenido financiación externa porque sus dueños no querían «jefes ni d pender del dinero de nadie». Ahora Saldum Ventures, convertida en un holding que agrupa a Miss Hamptons (alpargatas), Hawkers, Wolfnoir y la recién adquirida Northweek (compró un 70% de su entonces rival), tiene encima de la mesa numerosas ofertas de interesados en entrar en su capital, entre los que «hay un candidato muy avanzado».

Colecciona premios y es líder en 'trending topics' y caso de estudio para Facebook y Twitter
El porqué de ese cambio lo explica Moreno: «Estamos dentro de la filosofía de crecimiento escalado a velocidad del rayo y sabemos que tenemos un tiempo limitado hasta que el resto de gigantes, los dinosaurios, reaccionen».

Con un centenar de trabajadores con una media de 27 años, Hawkers busca asentarse rápidamente en más países antes de que despierten de su letargo esos dinosaurios, como se refiere a las empresas que dominaban el mercado antes de su llegada y vendían «a precios entre 150 y 200 euros» sus gafas de sol, fabricadas en instalaciones chinas que Moreno asegura haber visto cuando buscaba proveedores para sus productos, una vez pagada la novatada de intentar hacer negocios en la distancia con el gigante asiático. Esa primera incursión sólo les costó, afortunadamente, las abultadas comisiones que se llevaba su intermediario local, que ellos creían que era el dueño de la fábrica a la que encargaban sus crecientes pedidos.

Una de las claves de su negocio es, de hecho, eliminar intermediarios, hacer ellos mismos todo lo que aporta valor y, si no saben, aprender de otros lo antes posible. «Nunca hace una primera inversión grande en nada», subraya Moreno, que hace parecer simple el funcionamiento de su modelo, basado en una estrategia de 'prueba-error' en redes sociales, con colaboraciones con marcas líders como PlayStation, Samsung, Guitar Hero, Diesel, Smar y Mercedes-Benz, para las que han producido ediciones especiales de sus gafas, junto a otras firmadas por la actriz Paula Echevarría, el modelo Andrés Velencoso o el jugador de fútbol Luis Suárez, entre otros muchos, y mediáticos, colaboradores.

Hawkers empezó en el mercado de las gafas de sol distrubuyendo en Europa las fabricadas por Knockaround pero esa alianza, aunque ya oficializada y en condiciones más ventajosas para la ilicitana tras disparar las ventas en Madrid y Barcelona hasta cotas nunca imaginadas para la multinacional, pronto se le quedó pequeña porque su ambición iba mucho más allá. El detonante de la ruptura fue, quizá, el patrocinio de los Lakers, en la NBA, que en Knockaround interpretaron como una incursión en su propia casa.

Tiempo después, escaso aunque relevante en su meteórica carrera, invierte hasta 50.000 euros diarios en publicidad, vende en 65 países -a partir de incursiones con la mínima inversión posible- y abre centros logísticos donde alcanza un volumen sostenido, sin descartar más compras ni nuevas aventuras como su nueva empresa de flotadores.

A golpe de tuits ingeniosos, retos virales, descuentos y sorteos, Hawkers es líder en 'trending topics' en España y, en la última Noche de la Economía Alicantina, se convirtió en la primera en recoger un premio (el de la Cámara de Alicante a la innovación) a través de Twitter, con la virtual complicidad de Jaime Matas, subdirector general del Sabadell y encargado de entregarles el galardón. También fue la primera en sortear un coche en esa red social, de la mano de Ford, que le entregó uno de los múltiples reconocimientos que colecciona en su sede de Elche.Hawkers, el gigante de las gafas de sol nacido en Elche . Las Provincias


----------



## Señor Rosa (11 Jul 2016)

Unos estafadores de poca monta por cierto. Timando a Jorge Lorenzo que se supone era socio y por su puesto a todos los que compran gafas de los chinos a precio de un completo de una hora.


----------



## LocusAmoenus (12 Jul 2016)

Señor Rosa dijo:


> Unos estafadores de poca monta por cierto. Timando a Jorge Lorenzo que se supone era socio y por su puesto a todos los que compran gafas de los chinos a precio de un completo de una hora.



¿Son las gafas de menos calidad que las originales a las que imitan? ¿Se rompen solas? ¿Las lentes no protegen contra los rayos UVA?
Me parece menos timo que comprar unas Rayban por 150 euros. No sé de qué palo vas.


----------



## locojaen (12 Jul 2016)

Lo de 4 jovenes con 300€ no se lo cree ni el escribió el publireportaje.

A ver si algún pardillo se traga que un Froilan de todos los santos monta una megaempresa con 300€... sin pedir un duro a nadie...


----------



## LocusAmoenus (12 Jul 2016)

locojaen dijo:


> Lo de 4 jovenes con 300€ no se lo cree ni el escribió el publireportaje.
> 
> A ver si algún pardillo se traga que un Froilan de todos los santos monta una megaempresa con 300€... sin pedir un duro a nadie...



Uno de los que la han montado es amigo de un amigo. El año pasado ya me contaba el amigo lo bien que les estaba yendo.
Según me contó, si recuerdo bien, se encontraron con que los diseños antiguos (y exitosos) de Rayban habían perdido la patente, ya se podían copiar, no sé si antes o después de ver que una startup americana se había puesto a hacer eso mismo. Contactaron con ellos para hacer la distribución en España y socializaron con ellos todo lo que pudieron para camelárselos. Escuchaban por teléfono mientras hablanban con el contacto que alguien jugaba a ping pong, y resulta que estos españoles también sabían (o entrenaron para ello). Así que cogieron un vuelo a San Francisco o donde fuese, se metieron en un local que había cerca de la nave de la startup americana y empezaron a jugar al ping pong justo antes de llamar a los americanos con alguna excusa de los negocios (que aún no estaban cerrados). Los americanos que dicen "oye, ¿Estáis jugando al ping pong? nosotros jugamos mucho para desestresarnos" o algo así. Y el español que responde "pues claro! cuando quieras nos echamos una partida", "eso estaría muy bien! a ver si os venís y jugamos un rato", "Vale, en 5 minutos estamos ahí", "!!!".
Y firmaron el contrato. Supongo que todo esto costó más de 300 euros, pero no mucho más de 3000.
Pasaron meses gestionando los pedidos ellos 4 solos, recibiendo los envíos desde China, empaquetando y enviando a cada cliente (dropshipping se llama?). Fueron ganando dinero y no se gastaron nada, todo reinvertido constantemente. Ya habían ganado más de 1 millón de euros y aún no se habían comprado ni un coche, y los ninis de Elche por la calle con BMWs.
Desde entonces se han quedado el negocio entero ellos y la startup americana se ha ido a la mierda, desconozco los detalles.


Personalmente, me parece una aberración que nadie pueda hacerse millonario, y menos por revender gafas. Esta sociedad es una mierda.


----------



## Señor Rosa (12 Jul 2016)

LocusAmoenus dijo:


> ¿Son las gafas de menos calidad que las originales a las que imitan? ¿Se rompen solas? ¿Las lentes no protegen contra los rayos UVA?
> Me parece menos timo que comprar unas Rayban por 150 euros. No sé de qué palo vas.



Las originales a las que imitan también son basura, si te refieres a las Knockaround. Nada que ver con gafas de calidad como Ray-ban u Oakley.

La prueba está en que los cristales a poco que se rocen se rayan y se cae la "polarización".

El palo del que voy es que uno de tus amigos de tus amigos es un estafador que ha sido denunciado por Jorge Lorenzo y lleva intentando hacer trapicheos desde los comienzos.

El palo del que vas tú es darle más promoción de la que se merecen así que ya estás reportado por spam.


----------



## LocusAmoenus (12 Jul 2016)

Señor Rosa dijo:


> El palo del que vas tú es darle más promoción de la que se merecen así que ya estás reportado por spam.



::
¿Acaso los he defendido de algo?
Si eso me puedes reportar también por insultar, atontao.


----------



## RVR60 (13 Jul 2016)

Señor Rosa dijo:


> Las originales a las que imitan también son basura, si te refieres a las Knockaround. Nada que ver con gafas de calidad como Ray-ban u Oakley.
> 
> La prueba está en que los cristales a poco que se rocen se rayan y se cae la "polarización".
> 
> ...




Vaya, pues tengo una RayBan que me costaron un pastizal, y para no meterles mucha ''tralla'' me compré dos pares de Hawkers de las ediciones especiales de forocoches, he regalado unas etxebarria , y también tengo unas knockaround de un pedido conjunto con compis del trabajo.

Y la única conclusión que llego es que son exactamente lo mismo. :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## MisterWhite (14 Jul 2016)

1- Unas hawkers de plastico a 20 pavos y unas rayban de plastico a 200 pavos... que cada cual saque sus conclusiones de quien estafa. 

2- Me alegro del exito de los chavales, pero me revienta sobremanera eso de "con 300 pavos". Eso no se lo cree ni dios. Si han hecho lo que han hecho es porque han habido por medio contactos, prestamos, avales, y la madre que los pario. Nadie arranca un negocio con 2 duros. Empezando por el hecho de que con 300 pavos no les encienden una fabrica en china para fabricarles lotes de gafas. 

Si quieren animar a la gente a que monte empresas con publireportajes asi, que empiecen por ser sinceros de verdad y explicar como lo hicieron.. y por pedir al puto gobierno que quite impuestos y trabas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 Jul 2016)

Son feas de cojones con tanto colorín.


----------



## Periplo (14 Jul 2016)

Compre unos cristales oakley polarizadas marrones por que los q traían las gafas se les cayo el polarizado y page 80 pavos....las guarde en su funditá y al cajon ,me las ponía para conducir a veces..,han estado guardadas casi 1año y el día q las voy a usar me encuentro los cristales con el polarizado picado y medio peladas otra vez...
Creo q los maricones de la óptica de Zorroza me han estafado con los cristales por que se han pelado sin apenas ser usadas...o eran falsas...


----------



## Azote87 (15 Jul 2016)

Gafas de alibaba a 0,5€ revendidas a 30. Hingenieria e i más d español


----------



## Z4LMAN (15 Jul 2016)

Las gafas estan bien, yo tengo 8 o 9 pares unas mejores y otras peores..pero oye encantado, otra cosa es el rollo macabeo que se han montado para contar que empezaron con 300 euros, una polla para ellos....el dinero les vino de cuna.


----------



## luismarple (15 Jul 2016)

Esto es como cuando preguntan a las famosas su secreto para estar delgadas y todas dicen "beber mucha agua". Luego resulta que todas tienen dietista, personal trainer, se hacen periódicamente tratamientos reafirmantes, infiltraciones para liberar líquido retenido, etc etc etc.

La pasta es el único secreto.


----------



## Sigh (16 Jul 2016)

Vamos a ver... que a mi me parece genial que se quieran publicitar contando la historia del emprendedor que empezo con 20€ que le dio su madre para ir a hacer la compra, y que paso hambre un tiempo para poder montar el chollo, y que haciendo el solo el trabajo de 20 curros distintos, saco adelante una empresa millonaria.
Pero la realidad es completamente distinta, y los que estamos un poquito metidos en el temita del comercio, hemos oido hasta hartarnos, porque de esta empresa se ha hablado mucho por lo llamativo del caso, que no se si antes o si despues de los 300€, les cayo de algun lugar una inversion de 1 millon de euros. Asi como que el exito de esta empresa fue que consiguieron que varios famosos se pusiesen las gafas a cambio de practicamente nada, y que eso se debio a que el padre de uno de ellos tiene relaciones con muchos deportistas internacionales y con gente del mundo del espectaculo.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (16 Jul 2016)

Y esto amigos, es lo que se consigue gracias a las carreras de "pinta y colorea" y con "vendehumismo", que hace esa gentuza con bajo CI que tanto detestais.


----------



## pisomaniac (16 Jul 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Tienen un secreto, se llama trabajar.



Sí, tienen un secreto: contactos y pelitas de papi.


----------



## Ayios (16 Jul 2016)

"Startups" de recién licenciados comprando mierda a China e intentando revenderla en España con el 400% de beneficio hay a patadas y en todos los sectores. Si estos han tenido éxito habrá sido por otros factores que nada tienen que ver con el modelo de negocio. A otros que les ha ido bien con este modelo es a los de BQ.


----------



## Können (17 Jul 2016)

Y el polarizado es el mismo que el de unas ray ban, cosa que dudo.

Aunque fuera el mismo proveedor de lentes+polarizado que el de las Ray Ban, posiblemente oferten diferentes niveles de calidades de las ópticas.

Han sacado gafas low cost, con calidades low cost. Yo he tenido tipo hawkers, de otra marca similar, de 20€, y el polarizado se fué a la mierda cuando las limpié con unas toallitas húmedas de limpieza.

Los dinosaurios que llaman ellos se llevarán unos márgenes grandes pero la calidad muy seguramente sea superior.


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Jul 2016)

Sigh dijo:


> no se si antes o si despues de los 300€, les cayo de algun lugar una inversion de 1 millon de euros. Asi como que el exito de esta empresa fue que consiguieron que varios famosos se pusiesen las gafas a cambio de practicamente nada, y que eso se debio a que el padre de uno de ellos tiene relaciones con muchos deportistas internacionales y con gente del mundo del espectaculo.



Obviamente el exito de estos esta basado en 2 cosas:

- Alguien (papis) les dejo un buen pastizal para poder empezar. Tu no te puedes plantar en China y buscar que una fabrica empiece a fabricarte lotes de gafas (por baratas que sean) y decirle que solo tienes 300 pavos en el bolsillo. Empezando porque, tan solo para inscribirte como SL, ya te hacen falta 3000.

- Alguien (papis) les consiguio el contacto de Jorge Lorenzo, que se hizo unas cuantas fotos publicitarias con esas gafas.. y ya esta, negofio triunfal. Si alguien con alcance mundial "usa" tu producto, la gente automaticamente quiere usar ese producto y ademas diran "si lo publicita este... es que debe ser de confianza". 

Asi que si, repito, me alegro con que la empresa les haya salido bien a esos tios, pero que hagan el favor de no tomarnos por subnormales. Estoy hasta los huevos de publireportajes de mierda de esta indole, como el tipico "niño parapejico da la vuelta al mundo sin un solo centimo" y similares. Todas estas putas patrañas son las que luego utilizan los putos credulos nenes de papa, para decirnos a los que no somos ricos, que si no somos ricos es porque no nos da la gana.

No hay que tragar mierda..


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (17 Jul 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Obviamente el exito de estos esta basado en 2 cosas:
> 
> - Alguien (papis) les dejo un buen pastizal para poder empezar. Tu no te puedes plantar en China y buscar que una fabrica empiece a fabricarte lotes de gafas (por baratas que sean) y decirle que solo tienes 300 pavos en el bolsillo. Empezando porque, tan solo para inscribirte como SL, ya te hacen falta 3000.
> 
> ...



Ponte a trabajar, vago.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (17 Jul 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Tienen un secreto, se llama trabajar.



Eres un burro, progre anormal de mierda.

Un burro, un anormal y un gilipollas. Mierda progre clasista y mentirosa.

Burro.

Yo sé quién es uno de los de Hawkers y todo el cuento ese es una pura mentira.

Y tu eres un burro, un gilipollas y un payaso.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2016 at 21:12 ----------




pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Ponte a trabajar, vago.



Otro burro, subnormal y retrasado.


----------



## Ratzel (17 Jul 2016)

Señor Rosa dijo:


> Las originales a las que imitan también son basura, si te refieres a las Knockaround. Nada que ver con gafas de calidad como Ray-ban u Oakley.
> 
> La prueba está en que los cristales a poco que se rocen se rayan y se cae la "polarización".
> 
> ...



Frustrado detected.


----------



## Cormac (17 Jul 2016)

Tengo unas Ray-Ban modelo Wayfharer regaladas por mis padres de unas vacaciones en Nueva York a principios de los 90. Por suerte se han puesto otra vez de moda y me quedan actuales. Además del valor sentimental que me suponen.
Tengo otras específicas para la alta montaña y otras para hacer deporte en el exterior compradas mas recientemente.
A no ser que se te pierdan-rompan o seas un puto adicto a las modas o un caprichoso, no veo motivo para ir comprandote gafas nuevas.
Conmigo no harán nada de pasta, y tampoco me creo la historia de los 300 euros.


----------



## luismarple (17 Jul 2016)

Es marketing, nada más. Siempre queda mejor ser la marca de los tres chavales que se lanzaron a montar un negocio de gafas para comerle la tostada a los grandes que ser la marca de tres niños de papá que con toda la financiación y los contactos de familia de mega pasta han conseguido montar una empresa. Empatiza mucho más la primera historia.


----------



## Z4LMAN (17 Jul 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Es marketing, nada más. Siempre queda mejor ser la marca de los tres chavales que se lanzaron a montar un negocio de gafas para comerle la tostada a los grandes que ser la marca de tres niños de papá que con toda la financiación y los contactos de familia de mega pasta han conseguido montar una empresa. Empatiza mucho más la primera historia.



Correcto !!! Todo Elche sabe eso


----------



## cellerino (18 Jul 2016)

lo que yo no entiendo es porque hay gente que se gasta un dineral en cosas que tienen mucho mas baratas.

será que hay gente que lo que quiere es aparentar, presumir de gastos, gente a la que le sobra la pasta.


----------



## automono (18 Jul 2016)

Si trabajar duro fuese el secreto para triunfar, el 90% de españa serían millonarios.
El secreto, es trabajar duro, estar en el momento y lugar adecuados, tener suerte y FINANCIACIÓN y CONTACTOS

Escuche hace unos meses una entrevista de radio a estos de las gafas, y daban ganad de llamar y decirle cuatro cosas a estos niñatos que se creen los putos amos, y callan como putas toda la verdad de lo que hay detrás. Si tu familia te ha podido inyectar dinero y contactos, no tiene nada de malo decirlo abiertamente, con humildad ante todo.


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (18 Jul 2016)

¿serán estos los de hawkers?

Un grupo de amigos de Elche regala a uno de ellos un Porsche - Informacion.es


----------



## Diek (18 Jul 2016)




----------



## luismarple (19 Jul 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> Si trabajar duro fuese el secreto para triunfar, el 90% de españa serían millonarios.
> El secreto, es trabajar duro, estar en el momento y lugar adecuados, tener suerte y FINANCIACIÓN y CONTACTOS
> 
> Escuche hace unos meses una entrevista de radio a estos de las gafas, y daban ganad de llamar y decirle cuatro cosas a estos niñatos que se creen los putos amos, y callan como putas toda la verdad de lo que hay detrás. Si tu familia te ha podido inyectar dinero y contactos, no tiene nada de malo decirlo abiertamente, con humildad ante todo.



Vende mucho mas decir que son unos chavalitos que empezaron de cero que no decir que son unos niños bien con una situación privilegiada. Los canis empatizan más.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (19 Jul 2016)

Una puta mierda de gafas, al nivel de las que venden en los chinos.

Empresa de pan pa hoy y hambre pa mañana

---------- Post added 19-jul-2016 at 10:23 ----------




LocusAmoenus dijo:


> ¿Son las gafas de menos calidad que las originales a las que imitan? ¿Se rompen solas? ¿Las lentes no protegen contra los rayos UVA?
> Me parece menos timo que comprar unas Rayban por 150 euros. No sé de qué palo vas.



Son mierda fabricada en china.

Las Ray Ban , tambien, pero les dan mil vueltas a esta basura.

Lo que hay que hacer es comprar calidad y no moda


----------



## Z4LMAN (19 Jul 2016)

de lo malo lo mejor dijo:


> ¿serán estos los de hawkers?
> 
> Un grupo de amigos de Elche regala a uno de ellos un Porsche - Informacion.es



Si, lo son....


----------



## Gorkako (19 Jul 2016)

2 personas las han comprado a dos se les ha roto la patilla a la altura de la bisagra...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (19 Jul 2016)

Gorkako dijo:


> 2 personas las han comprado a dos se les ha roto la patilla a la altura de la bisagra...



Chinese shit...

A reclamar al maestro armero :fiufiu:


----------



## casapapiMIX (20 Jul 2016)

Yo me compre unas y, quizá sea porque soy de cráneo generoso, pero a los 5 minutos me empieza a doler detrás de las orejas.

Tengo gafas de estética similar oakley y rayban y nunca me ha pasado eso. El plástico de las hawkers es mucho más duro


----------



## Gorkako (20 Jul 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Chinese shit...
> 
> A reclamar al maestro armero :fiufiu:



Malas malas... yo tengo unas italianas de aviador y llevan conmigo la de dios... y mira que se han pegado leches...


----------



## MisterWhite (20 Jul 2016)

Pues yo tengo unas de estos y he tenido otras de rayban, y tampoco veo tanta diferencia. A mi lo que han hecho con la marca y que ofrezcan un producto de mediana calidad muy barato me parece de puta madre. El que hayan montado una empresa local que ahora tiene alcance mundial y produce ingresos, aun me alegra mas. Solo me jode el hecho de que mientan en los origenes de fundacion de la empresa. El resto, que problema teneis?


----------



## Baubens (20 Jul 2016)

plastico chino y patentes caducadas... digno de Elcheros modernos... que mal me caen los Elcheros y los Alicantinos. son la morralla del Reino de Valencia. de Denia para bajo gentola tot.


----------



## eltonelero (22 Jul 2016)

La pena que sea otro negocio mas de "intermediarios" de productos chinos en vez de algo que se haga en el pais o al menos Europa.

Por lo menos no es un negocio vendehumo o de apps...


----------



## Señor Calopez (22 Jul 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> La pena que sea otro negocio mas de "intermediarios" de productos chinos en vez de algo que se haga en el pais o al menos Europa.
> 
> Por lo menos no es un negocio vendehumo o de apps...



¿Que no es un negocio vendehumo?...

Chino fabrica gafas --> compras gafas al chino

Chino fabrica gafas --> los pedorros estos las compran y las revenden por 10 veces más --> idiota les compra las gafas

Vamos... lo que venden es peor que humo... no venden nada, símplemente encarecen el mismo producto.

Ya hay que ser gilipollas... es un detector de subnormales.


----------



## MisterWhite (22 Jul 2016)

Gafas de plastico de rayban a 200 pavos = bien
Gafas de plastico de otras marcas a 20 pavos = estafa

Cada uno sabra que es mas estafa si cobrar 20 o 200 por unas gafas de plastico.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Jul 2016)

gafas de mierda chinas a precio de oro, en aliexpress las compras por 3 euros al chino directamente

---------- Post added 23-jul-2016 at 10:30 ----------




MisterWhite dijo:


> Gafas de plastico de rayban a 200 pavos = bien
> Gafas de plastico de otras marcas a 20 pavos = estafa
> 
> Cada uno sabra que es mas estafa si cobrar 20 o 200 por unas gafas de plastico.



rayban a 200 falso..

compra rayban en aliexpress (mismo sitio que las plasticosas chinessespain) y sabras lo que es migraña.
De la duracion de la lente ni hablamos , tengo rayban con 20 años impecables
las juankers no valen ni para un verano y jodiendote la vista


Mi segundo motivo para no comprar esa mierda de gafas es que no financio niños de papa para que hagan conduccion temeraria poniendo en peligro a conductores.Siendo procesados por ello.
Me lo ha dicho matias el humilde


----------



## Z4LMAN (23 Jul 2016)

Baubens dijo:


> plastico chino y patentes caducadas... digno de Elcheros modernos... que mal me caen los Elcheros y los Alicantinos. son la morralla del Reino de Valencia. de Denia para bajo gentola tot.



Entre esos y los hijos de puta ladrones de Denia para arriba...estamos apañaos


----------



## EL BRAYAN (23 Jul 2016)

locojaen dijo:


> Lo de 4 jovenes con 300€ no se lo cree ni el escribió el publireportaje.
> 
> A ver si algún pardillo se traga que un Froilan de todos los santos monta una megaempresa con 300€... sin pedir un duro a nadie...



No levantes la liebre,coño,que así no van a encontrar pardillos hemprendedorej que capitalicen el paro y en un año estén en la ruina,eso sí,habiendo cotizado todo lo recibido y ya sin derecho a prestación. ::


----------



## atracurio (23 Jul 2016)

Si queréis gafas de verdad, idos a unas Vedalo.



Importante que no sean polarizadas. Ahora, con tanto display de cristal líquido en casi todos los sitios (coches incluidos) con las polarizadas no se ven.


----------



## Bangbang (23 Jul 2016)

Quien compre Rayban a 200€ es gilipollas, tengo 3 modelos y la que más me ha costado han sido 90€.


----------



## Genis Vell (23 Jul 2016)

Los de Luxottica deben estar acojonados, seguramente ellos también empezaron con 300€... LoL


----------



## damnit (24 Jul 2016)

Son una puta mierda de gafas. PERO el cliente objetivo es el que buscan: gente que busca algo de calidad baja-media, que sea bonito y resultón, que esté más o menos a la moda. Particularmente me parecen horribles, horteras y de calidad pésima. Ojo, que las Oakley no les van muy lejos, aunque personalmente prefiero Oakley, por diseño y porque al final, tienen una garantía que no me las dan estos pamplinas. Y bueno, pongo en duda la calidad del cristal de estas hawkers, para qué engañaros. 

Tengo unos conocidos que están intentando hacer lo mismo, han montado una empresa de gafas, han hecho pedidos a China y tal imitando a Hawkers, su mismo modelo de negocio e incluso su mismo estilo, y en el fondo se van a comer una puta mierda, porque no tienen ni los contactos ni el dinero que tienen estos chavales. Aunque bien es cierto que imitar un modelo de negocio que funciona, a veces te sale. Y por otro lado, el mercado en el que están tratando de vender (middle east), no existe este cliente de bajo coste que busca algo molón a bajo precio. Aquí la gente tiene bastante pasta, y a un árabe no le vas a vender una puta mierda de plástico, cuando lo que ellos prefieren es la marca americana conocida y les importa tres cojones pagar 200€ por ellas.


----------



## el ganador (24 Jul 2016)

Sustituir gigante por burbuja y ya.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (24 Jul 2016)

La verdad es que ni conocía esta marca hasta que habéis abierto este hilo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (24 Jul 2016)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Las gafas estan bien, yo tengo 8 o 9 pares unas mejores y otras peores..pero oye encantado, otra cosa es el rollo macabeo que se han montado para contar que empezaron con 300 euros, una polla para ellos....el dinero les vino de cuna.



¡Virgen santa! ¿Cuántas gafas de sol necesita una persona? No me extraña que esta gente se haga millonaria de la noche a la mañana. Yo tengo unas polaroid polarizadas de hace un par de años (cuando apenas nadie sabía qué era eso de la polarización) y no pienso comprarme otras hasta que no las pierda o se me rompan.


----------



## dan_bremen (26 Jul 2016)

*la envidia no mata pero mortifica*



Baubens dijo:


> plastico chino y patentes caducadas... digno de Elcheros modernos... que mal me caen los Elcheros y los Alicantinos. son la morralla del Reino de Valencia. de Denia para bajo gentola tot.



Lo que se ve por aquí es mucha envidia aparte de la típica xenofobia autóctona que nos caracteriza a los españoles (así nos va)... Será plástico chino y patentes caducadas pero ahi los tienes montados en el dólar y tu comiéndote una mierda :XX:

Puede que no hayan empezado con 300€ pero aunque hayan empezado con 30.000 o 300.000 ahora son millones con lo cual el negocio les ha ido de puta madre así que igualmente me quito el sombrero.

Como decía alguien por aquí la única pena es que no hayamos innovado nada y estemos revendiendo productos chinos pero desde luego mejor eso que los 4 chavales hubiesen acabado en el paro como la mayoría.


----------



## Z4LMAN (26 Jul 2016)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¡Virgen santa! ¿Cuántas gafas de sol necesita una persona? No me extraña que esta gente se haga millonaria de la noche a la mañana. Yo tengo unas polaroid polarizadas de hace un par de años (cuando apenas nadie sabía qué era eso de la polarización) y no pienso comprarme otras hasta que no las pierda o se me rompan.



Promociones de 2x1 y cosas asi hay que aprovecharlas. Las tengo repartidas por los coches, casa, oficina y asi siempre tengo unas a mano.


----------



## rioskunk (26 Jul 2016)

Y el tema de ir a china aunque tengas dinero hay que tener contactos o ir con alguien que sabe, yo viera un reportaje no me acuerdo si en la tele o en internet lo que si estoy seguro es que era en castellano que habia chinos que te enseñaban la fábrica etc y luego le dabas un adelanto para que empezaran a producir el tu producto y si te he visto no me acuerdo iban a la fábrica y el dueño de la fabrica decia que el chino no trabajaba para ellos y que le dejaron ver la fabrica en plan turismo mas o menos,.
El timo era como si un paisano de aquí van con unos chinos a un restaurante y le pide al encargado si le puede enseñar las cocinas aun grupo de chinos que son turistas el encargado accede y unos meses despues aparecen los chinos reclamandole el local diciendo que se lo habia alquilado el paisano.


----------



## susanojuicio (26 Jul 2016)

puta mierda gafas para youtubers e instagramers cazadores de porkemons


----------



## tiraacascalá (29 Jul 2016)

yo me las compro por 3€ en aliexpress exactamente igual que las que venden ellos. En verdad, yo uso el capitalismo y la globalización...las compro directamente al fabricante xD


----------



## Azote87 (30 Jul 2016)

Todo volverá a su cauce las gafas esas son un puto mojon


----------



## Charlatan (30 Jul 2016)

ningun optico se ha quejado de esa puta mierda de gafas.......porque luego te sacan 300 por unos graduadas......


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (11 Sep 2016)

He estado mirando unas de estas gafas, más que nada por curiosidad, aunque si hubieran estado fabricadas 100% en España habría estado dispuesto a comprar, hasta que me he dado cuenta de que son mierda china, pura y dura. 

De España y de Elche no tienen nada más que el marketing para venderlas :no:

La montura es de juguete chino y las lentes, según me estaban diciendo, eran "alemanas". En Alemania hay unas cuantas empresas de óptica muy buenas, como Zeiss, pero a estas no se las veía muy alemanas. No me fio y con la vista no se juega. 

Si te las están vendiendo aquí por 20€ es que las están fabricando en China por 2€ como mucho. En la tienda no había de 20€, el tipo pedía de 40€ para arriba.


----------



## Iamtheblackwizards (11 Sep 2016)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> He estado mirando unas de estas gafas, más que nada por curiosidad, aunque si hubieran estado fabricadas 100% en España habría estado dispuesto a comprar, hasta que me he dado cuenta de que son mierda china, pura y dura.
> 
> De España y de Elche no tienen nada más que el marketing para venderlas :no:
> 
> ...



Curiosamente, hace un par de años hablando con un colega metido en el mundillo comercial (egresado de universidad privada, con su MBA y sus contactos), cantaba las alabanzas de esta gente. Que si eran unos currantes, que si estaban en todos los saraos y festivales haciendo promociones... y que el producto precisamente les costaba dos euros puesto en un contenedor aquí.

Pelotazo made in spain como el que no va a ver un hijo de proletario en su puta vida. El trabajo duro, cuando viene con padrino, es lo que da frutos aquí. Y si no da frutos, al menos el humo te consigue unos cuantos billetes a fondo perdido, por tu cara bonita.


----------



## centuria (12 Sep 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Asi que si, repito, me alegro con que la empresa les haya salido bien a esos tios, pero que hagan el favor de no tomarnos por subnormales. Estoy hasta los huevos de publireportajes de mierda de esta indole, como el tipico "niño parapejico da la vuelta al mundo sin un solo centimo" y similares. Todas estas putas patrañas son las que luego utilizan los putos credulos nenes de papa, para decirnos a los que no somos ricos, que si no somos ricos es porque no nos da la gana.
> 
> No hay que tragar mierda..




un 10 para ti,,eso es lo que pienso al 200%


----------

